
Show HN: KnowWeather, a nice open weather app - becewumuy
https://github.com/SilenceDut/KnowWeather
======
alicoding
I love what's on the screenshot, but without an English version I uninstalled
it immediately because I don't understand anything in there and couldn't
figure out if I can switch the language.

------
techaddict009
Any way to get it in English? At least the description?

And what is the source api of the weather data?

------
ohyoutravel
How did this get to the front page when no one even seems to know what it is
or the platform?

------
phantomathkg
I agree that English is the lingua franca of software industry. Also it is
kind of stupid fo Shown HN that's not written, or pre-Google-Translate-linked,
in English. But at the same time, it shouldn't take a person a minutes to
figure out that's an Android project.

------
sreenadh
More info about the project would be helpful. Translation would be helpful.

------
pcr0
A description in English would be nice.

------
anotheryou
doesn't even say the platform :)

------
19kuba22
Why do people keep adding projects without any description in English. I'm
sure there are Chinese technology related forums.

